# ميف يمكن الحصول على دورة في دبي lifting equipment inspector



## خرخوم (6 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 

بحث عن عنوان للحصول على دورة تدريبية في دبي lifting equipment inspector
مع LEEA او غيرها Lioyds

الرجاء من اهل الخبرة الافادة


----------

